# Cellmass - how many times per day?



## brennan (May 14, 2007)

Hey guys...quick question. Just bought Cellmass. Gonna give it a go. Just finished my bottle of CEX..anyways, the bottle is recommending taking 2 servins per day...should I follow this? I usually just take 1 serving per day and figure that they recommend the two servings so you'll finish the bottle quicker...I also hear that your body can only process so much creatine, so this might be a waste...any thoughts? thanks


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (May 14, 2007)

I only take it after I workout. John


----------



## kinkery (May 14, 2007)

i take it post workout and 6 hours after(before bed)


----------



## nni (May 14, 2007)

you only need one dosage pre workout. you can take another half serving post workout, but it isnt necessary. cellmass only says post workout because they want you to buy no-xplode pre workout.


----------



## kinkery (May 14, 2007)

nni said:


> you only need one dosage pre workout. you can take another half serving post workout, but it isnt necessary. cellmass only says post workout because they want you to buy no-xplode pre workout.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 14, 2007)

kinkery said:


> i take it post workout and 6 hours after(before bed)




That sounds quite good actually.  Good looking product. I think I even like the other one for post workout to max out a pwo meal uptake .. despite what it says. Has anyone ever done anything like that with say a thermogen, ( L-carnitine maybe) in between to kick up with?..

p.s. pls do nOt try this at home as your heart on fluids and heart rate may not be safe without very clear instructions.

Blooming tianshi Lotus.


----------



## brennan (May 15, 2007)

So, I should be taking it pre and not post? I'm confused now. worst


----------



## kinkery (May 15, 2007)

brennan said:


> So, I should be taking it pre and not post? I'm confused now. worst



take it post workout. then again 6-8 hours later.


----------



## brennan (May 15, 2007)

ya that's what the bottle says...was just wondering if it was a gimmick to get you to finish the bottle faster and have to buy more


----------



## nni (May 15, 2007)

it is a gimmick. you can take it pre or post, i am a fan of pre. one serving a day is all that necessary.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 15, 2007)

i take one serving no xpldoe ONLY on workout days
and 2 servings cell mass everyday, unless i somehow forget one serving.


----------



## kinkery (May 15, 2007)

i take 2-3 scoops of N.O-xplode in cold water 5-10mins before workout and 1 scoop on non workout days and i take 2 scoops of cellmass everyday.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 15, 2007)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> i take one serving no xpldoe ONLY on workout days
> and 2 servings cell mass everyday, unless i somehow forget one serving.




and when might you do those?
It's probably a big ask but does anyone have any before and after shots to showw how things are working for them doing this and the difference between what others are doing?


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 15, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> and when might you do those?
> It's probably a big ask but does anyone have any before and after shots to showw how things are working for them doing this and the difference between what others are doing?



i take 1 serving of no xpoldoe 30 min before workout

one serving of cell mass RIGHT AFTER workout

and the other serving is 6 hrs before or after that.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 15, 2007)

That does sound the go.  I still have a good 6-8 ful and half serves of protein shake to get in and some l-carnitine and some other stuff but it looks good. 
Thanks .


----------

